# Big baitcaster



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

I’ve done some searching on here and have seen suggestions for baitcasters, but am curious if anyone is using the larger models for larger fish such as big drum and what not?

looking for a setup to throw 5-7” paddle tails for larger fish and not sure which reel to go with.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

depends on the size of the fish and the size of the baits. for 5-7" paddle tails you can probably get away with a 200 sized reel so long as you are't fishing for huge fish. If you need more line compacity go up to a 300 or 400 sized reel. As far as models, I love my shimano Tranx- super smooth, and has a strong drag. The tranx is also designed for saltwater so you shouldn't have problems with rust as long as you take care of your gear.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’d find an older Curado 300E7


----------

